# Turquoise Severums



## jakelevi (Oct 13, 2005)

Does anyone have pics of what the mature Turquoise Severums look like? 

I've seen immature ones in stores but no adults yet.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## breazy_18 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------

